# australian herpetological symposium



## zoolander (May 27, 2009)

i note that this event is on the calender for October 2010. has anyone heard of "Craig Stewart" or "Rico Walder". I know Peter Johnson of MacHerps.

i'll send off for some more info.


----------



## krefft (May 27, 2009)

Do you have a link for it?


----------



## chilli (May 28, 2009)

Craig Stewart owns the urban gecko and the urban python businesses in Canada.

Rico Walder is Signal Herpetoculture in the US.

Absolutely top shelf breeders.


----------



## spongebob (May 28, 2009)

I got this pm. Guess many others did. Me thinks that with flights, accommodation even old spongie when cashed up aint got a spare 2 grand. Nice idea but I think it will be a flop:

some info for you to peruse:



the symposium is being held at the Reef Casino in Cairns, FNQ on 1,2 &3 October, 2010. the theme of the inaugural conference is "professional breeding", and some of our speakers are the most professional in the world of herps. you may like to check out www.theurbangecko.com (Craig Stewart )and www.signalherp.com ( Rico Walder ) to see the calibre of our speakers.

the registration cost is $1699 per person with the early bird cost of $1299 if registered before 1 October, 2009. this includes the gala dinner on the Saturday night.

the Casino is also able to do discounted accommodation for delegates, and are also affiliated with other less expensive hotels.

about 20 places have already been allocated, and we are intending to 'reserve' about 50 places for overseas delegates. ( so be quick.)

Peter Johnson will be speaking on "Business versus Hobby", and we are sponsored by Reptiles Australia Magazine, who will start advertising the conference in their August issue, and also sponsored by Slitherin.

Greg Miles will be speaking on breeding the "pig nosed turtles" and there will be presentations by veterinarians in relation to keeping large collections and many more.

Our web-site should be up and running within the next few weeks.

thankyou for your interest.


Janice Simpson
Director
Australian Herpetological Symposium Pty Ltdsome info for you to peruse:


----------



## Lozza (May 28, 2009)

spongebob said:


> I got this pm. Guess many others did. Me thinks that with flights, accommodation even old spongie when cashed up aint got a spare 2 grand. Nice idea but I think it will be a flop:


Interesting... So does the $1299 only cover the conference entry and one dinner? Geez you'd think at that price it would include all meals + accomodation as well :shock:


----------



## carpetmuncher (May 29, 2009)

lozza said:


> Interesting... So does the $1299 only cover the conference entry and one dinner? Geez you'd think at that price it would include all meals + accomodation as well :shock:


 

if quality speakers are going to be there, i guess you have to pay a premium to see them. weigh it up, it's not even a clutch of cheapie snakes, so i think it would be worth it. anyway, 1299 to meet Rico Walder, seems a bargain to me. anyone with gtp's would have to agree.

Cairns in October should be pretty good to go out herping. i think i'll be going.


----------



## Macca (May 29, 2009)

I agree with Sponge Bob that this will be a total flop at this price. I think a more reasonable price for such an event would be in the $300-400 mark, not including accomodation.

The International Herp Symposium only cost US$135 per head, despite I would assume (I have only been once), a much more professional line-up of speakers. The gala dinner is only an extra $US40.

At that price, it sounds like you are really just paying for the American delegates flights over here.


----------



## links (May 29, 2009)

Hell yeah!!! I will be there with bells on, I would fly to the states to hear these men speak. The theme is professional breeding. I dont imagine too many of the professionals will have a problem with the price.
October in Cairns for herping, that will be awesome!!! How do I sign up!!


----------



## Oldbeard (May 29, 2009)

Ill be there. I heard along the grapevine they are in negotiations to get Phillipe Divojoli, Bob Mailloux and Dave Northcott out as well. I think it will sellout easily. Its great that someone has taken the initiative to do something like this. As said, the speakers are top shelf breeders and well respected leaders in the herpetological scene in the US. Bring it on!! Ill be up for some herping as well!!


----------



## -Peter (May 29, 2009)

We are still talking hobby level here and when you cant make a conference for $300 pay I doubt a $2000 symposium with a couple of US dealers is going to get bums on seats. Especially when persons operating on a hobby level cant claim it on tax. Which is how most conferences and trade expos work.
While the walk down memory lane and history lesson from Bob Love; at the Expo; was enjoyable and interesting; drawing parallels to the current state of "herpetoculture" here in Australia; it wasn't ground breaking.
The business end isn't big enough to support such a symposium. From my own perspective I would be interested in actual "keeping" related topics. Ideas and methods I can take home and put into practice. Knowledge on husbandry, psychology and other herp quirks as well as reptiles from a conservation and natural history viewpoint.
There is really only a handful of people in the industry that this could be aimed at.
I am not bagging the notion and I would be more than happy to be wrong with my pessimism.
Good luck.


----------



## Colin (May 29, 2009)

I was talking on the phone last night to one of the people running this symposium and theres talk of a lot more oversease speakers coming yet.. but this is still not confirmed so not yet advertised. In addition to speakers there talk of a few big names that might be coming (non speakers) but still be great to meet and pick their brains.. maybe Paul Harris, Bob Clark and a few others.. who knows?  but from the sounds of it might be a top weekened. 

epecially when theres talk of a few herping expeditions that might take place up at Nth QLD with a few of the overseas visitors etc.. 

fights can probably be booked cheaply in advance. as can accomidation. you dont have to stay at Reef Casino so theres options for cheaper accomidation. If a few blokes get together as well Im sure hire cars wont be too expensive when the costs shared. 

Im not absolutely sure of this but isn't Rico Walder Greg Maxwell's mate? Aren't some of Rico's green tree pythons featured in Gregs books? 


krefft said:


> Do you have a link for it?



I dont think they have the webpage up and running yet mate but it wont be too far off.. 
I received the email posted above and am waiting on the registration package forms etc. 

you keen on going mate? Im interested depending on seeing the list of speakers and who's going etc


----------



## chilli (May 29, 2009)

Colin said:


> Im not absolutely sure of this but isn't Rico Walder Greg Maxwell's mate? Aren't some of Rico's green tree pythons featured in Gregs books?



that's right! this guy is well respected as the gtp breeder. he only has gtp's and emerald tree boas, and his lines are regarded as the best. look at greg's book, and you'll see a lot of the top end stuff is rico's. check out his site, gtp fans should already be familiar with him, how could you not want to meet him?


----------



## Colin (May 29, 2009)

chilli said:


> that's right! this guy is well respected as the gtp breeder. he only has gtp's and emerald tree boas, and his lines are regarded as the best. look at greg's book, and you'll see a lot of the top end stuff is rico's. check out his site, gtp fans should already be familiar with him, how could you not want to meet him?



exactly  thought I recognised the name.. I reckon you'll have to fight a few local GTP breeders to the death just to get near Rico :lol: 
just had a quick look at his website.. some amazing animals on there.. 
check this one owned by Greg Schroeder. hope they dont mind me linking the pic

http://www.signalherp.com/images/Snow%20Coneweb.jpg


----------



## Elise (May 29, 2009)

Hey i'm a local to where they are holding it. what if i eat dinner at home and just pay to see the show? wonder how much that would save me...


----------



## Elise (May 29, 2009)

wow i wanna go. had a look as some of the snakes that these people own. jealous. *drools


----------



## Colin (May 29, 2009)

Elise said:


> Hey i'm a local to where they are holding it. what if i eat dinner at home and just pay to see the show? wonder how much that would save me...



probably nothing Elise.. as the registration is all inclusive for the conference and the dinner. 
you never know though and would have to ask the organisers. email them at [email protected]
But at least you dont have to pay for accomodation, flights, hire cars etc


----------



## geckodan (May 29, 2009)

Every year the AVES parrot convention hosts overseas speakers of similar quality but for less than $300 a head. Unless the costs are reevaluated I can't see a particularly high attendance rate.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 1, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Every year the AVES parrot convention hosts overseas speakers of similar quality but for less than $300 a head. Unless the costs are reevaluated I can't see a particularly high attendance rate.


 

why does everybody want a back-yard bob production in a scout hall. i think it would be fantastic to have alot of great breeders come to Australia in one hit. 

it might come as a surprise to a lot of people but properly run conferences usually cost a lot more than this. the last conference i attended for work was $3500 for 2 days. 

anyway, good luck with it. i plan on going. they should sell dvd's, so everyone that doesn't go can still get to see the experts talk.

rob


----------



## Lozza (Jun 1, 2009)

carpetmuncher said:


> it might come as a surprise to a lot of people but properly run conferences usually cost a lot more than this. the last conference i attended for work was $3500 for 2 days.
> rob


They don't have to if you know what you are doing - I used to work in event production. It depends on how many people you are catering to as well - if you only expect a few people then the price is higher. If you are expecting a big turn out then the price is cheaper.
I also attend several conferences a year for work that are held at resorts with lots of quality speakers and none cost over $400 including morning tea and lunch each day (the dinner, which is usually between $50-70 & accomodation is separate).

When it comes to Danny's course, I would much rather pay to hear someone talk who is both a respected person in the industry and has actual qualifications.


----------



## chilli (Jun 1, 2009)

lozza said:


> When it comes to Danny's course, I would much rather pay to hear someone talk who is both a respected person in the industry and has actual qualifications.




not wishing to denegrate Matt Bonnett or danny, but $400 to hear both of them talk, when the best in the world will be here for 1299, and danny suggests that the conference should be under $300. he must rate himself pretty highly.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 1, 2009)

What is it that makes you think the Americans are so much more successful than Australians at breeding animals from our country? I can't see the value in an extra $1000 compared to doing a course with some of Australias most experienced and well respected herpers.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 1, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> What is it that makes you think the Americans are so much more successful than Australians at breeding animals from our country? I can't see the value in an extra $1000 compared to doing a course with some of Australias most experienced and well respected herpers.



I agree, there are many innovative and successful breeders all around us, and the information is free.... Join a herp society or two, get to meet people and learn how they do things, work out for YOURSELF what doesn't work and what does and figure out why it does, and you will educate yourself better with that particular species better than from just following in someone else footsteps..... Whilst it would be an interesting thing to go to $1500 - 2 k! for one night!!! bugger off... go for a 2 week herping holiday instead...


----------



## Colin (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree the cost is making me hesitant especially when flights, accomodation etc are added onto the registration fee. BUT what most people dont seem to be realising is this.



> the theme of the inaugural conference is "professional breeding", and some of our speakers are the most professional in the world of herps.



sure it would be of interest to the average keeper, hobbyist etc.. but this conference is basically about* professional *keeping, breeding, marketing, pricing, health disease management etc etc for a professional business setup. Now theres a few professional breeders here in Australia, but no where near the numbers overseas and I think when the actual theme of this conference is understood and realised thats its just not some herp conference and is basically a 'how to' for a professional breeding setup thats run as a business and the best ways to go about it etc maybe the information at this conference is vastly different to whats been assumed and not the sort of information thats really available at other herp conferences or herp societies etc.


----------



## Oldbeard (Jun 1, 2009)

geckodan said:


> Every year the AVES parrot convention hosts overseas speakers of similar quality but for less than $300 a head. Unless the costs are reevaluated I can't see a particularly high attendance rate.


 
We all know why it was so cheap for them, those conventions are just an international EGG SWAP. The talks are just a front for it.
I dont think it even compares to what these guys are putting on.


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 2, 2009)

I have paid more for good conferences, it all depends on what you think you are going to get out of it. As a person in the industry I will be able to write it off on tax, to hear some of these speakers and meet others from within the industry, it is worth it.

I would and have paid good money to hear good quality locals talk too. It all hinges on what you believe you can get out of it.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 2, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> What is it that makes you think the Americans are so much more successful than Australians at breeding animals from our country? I can't see the value in an extra $1000 compared to doing a course with some of Australias most experienced and well respected herpers.


 
history shows us that o/s breeders are more successful.

i think Australia's best have tried to do cheap shows in scout halls and failed. that's why the CARA conference was canned.

to bring successful breeders here to share their knowledge can only be a good thing. if you don't see the value in it for yourself, fine. but don't condemn it because it looks like a quality event to me. these breeders coming are top shelf professionals, and you can't compare the value with a talk in a scout hall or somebody's garage, with a line up as a proper convention. i am sure it will be better than anything seen in Australia before. 

the fact that sponsors are getting behind it, and Peter Johnson ( very well respected Aussie ) is involved, makes me think it wont be a flop. these business people can't all be wrong.

the price is equivalent to a clutch of macs or coastals, with what you could learn, isn't that worth it.

doesn't everybody wish they could make a living out of their hobby? this sort of conference attempts to help you do that.

i can understand people thinking it's expensive, but i'm sure there are a lot of costs involved to organise such an event. if you can't aford it, don't go. but don't criticise the quality of the speakers, check out their web-sites and you'll see that they are true professionals.

hope to see you there, 'cause i'm going.


----------



## zoolander (Jun 2, 2009)

carpetmuncher said:


> the fact that sponsors are getting behind it, and Peter Johnson ( very well respected Aussie ) is involved, makes me think it wont be a flop. these business people can't all be wrong.


 
haha, one of the sponsors is Slitherin, how many hat-eaters are out there who said he'd be a flop a couple of years ago.

there will always be people out there who think it's a waste of money to buy Johnnie Walker Blue Label when you can buy a bottle of metho and a tea bag, they just can't tell quality and the value of it.

and regarding Peter Johnson, who is a member on here, what do people think the cost of his advice would be worth if you sought it from an accountant. i'm going to pick his brains at the conference. i've had a good look at it, and it suits me fine. so i agree with snakehandler, it all hinges on what you believe you can get out of it. obviously some people don't think they can get much. the fewer people that attend, the more time i can spend making contacts and picking brains.


----------



## euan (Jun 2, 2009)

*dafamatory*

There is no need for such defamation. You yourself said rumour. Maybe it is a little bit of jealousy  I can GUARANTEE you his collection DID NOT start with illegal imports. He has spent a long time building up a collection over many years.



Moreliaman said:


> WOW....Paul Harris....the man who (according to rumours) started his collection with illegal imports from australia...i wouldnt pay 50p to hear him speak.
> 
> (might only be rumours...but you know what they say......theres no smoke without fire!)


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 4, 2009)

Wouldn't miss it for quids. 

Can't speak for others but I've always had the view that the only way to get smarter was to pick the brains of others smarter than me. For the "smarts" I could absorb out of this calibre of speakers and the other delegates at a forum such as this, I reckon this is a good investment. Should be easier without the jet lag as well.

I used to regularly attend AVES conferences and found them great value, but I'd hardly draw a comparison between Sth Grafton Services Club and the schmick new Casino in Cairns, and I reckon the tucker would be no comparison either.

From my perspective, it's my investment as would be a new car if I bought one. If others think I pay too much, that's for them to think, but they've no place telling me. I just don't care what they think. My money to waste or invest as I please.

Might see some of you folk there. I'll be the easy one to recognize. I'll look like a sponge.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 4, 2009)

jeffspythons said:


> I'll be the easy one to recognize. I'll look like a sponge.



What the??


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 4, 2009)

Sponge: Soaking up information and ideas.


----------



## zoolander (Jun 4, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> What is it that makes you think the Americans are so much more successful than Australians at breeding animals from our country?


 
think you'll find that there are some very successful aussies speaking there. Greg Miles is already listed and they have told me speakers to complement the overseas speakers will be engaged.

i am sorry for prematurely starting this thread, before the organizers announcement. a lot of people have been bagging it, i think unnecessarily.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 4, 2009)

jeffspythons said:


> Might see some of you folk there. I'll be the easy one to recognize. I'll look like a sponge.


 
well it don't look like Spongebob is going.

hey, on the topic of aussie speakers, peter johnson is speaking and some vets too i think i read. so there's a few.


----------



## Troy K. (Jun 4, 2009)

My question is what makes a professional breeder a professional breeder?

Is it the amount of reptiles that they produce every year? If I produced 2000 - 5000 hatchies this year people would just say that I'm in it for the money and not the reptiles.

Is it that they work on and produce different colour morphs? Personally my favorite part of the industry.

Is it because they have been in the industry for so long? I know people that have been keeping/breeding reptiles for only a couple of years that can out talk and do better year in year out with the keeping/breeding side of things than some of the people that have been doing this for the past 20 years.

Not having a shot at anyone and I love the fact that we are getting some big names over this way, I'm just curious as to what actually makes someone a professional breeder.


----------



## Colin (Jun 4, 2009)

Troy K. said:


> My question is what makes a professional breeder a professional breeder?
> 
> Is it the amount of reptiles that they produce every year? If I produced 2000 - 5000 hatchies this year people would just say that I'm in it for the money and not the reptiles.
> 
> ...



Hi Troy, in the context of the symposium I think what they mean by professional breeder is someone that is making a living from his animals and their set up is run more as a business than a hobby.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 4, 2009)

Colin said:


> Hi Troy, in the context of the symposium I think what they mean by professional breeder is someone that is making a living from his animals and their set up is run more as a business than a hobby.


 
probably technically spot on. but even as a hobby, it can be conducted professionally, eg professional record-keeping, hygiene, husbandry.

i'm not sure i'll be running a business, but i would like to maintain my hobby professionally.
that's what i want to get out of it.


----------



## spongebob (Jun 4, 2009)

jeffspythons said:


> Sponge: Soaking up information and ideas.



Just like me!


----------



## albino (Jun 9, 2009)

this is a bit of a wind up isn't it? who would pay more than probably $100 to go to some talks, i think CARA was only about 40 wasn't it?i think someone has just gone thru the american magazine and picked out some big names, to get everyone excited. what could you get for the price. i'm with geckodan, the aves is professional and about $300, meals and everything and visits to people's aviaries.think about it, how could you pursuade all those big names to come to Australia for one conference, no expo or anything. and expect people to pay big big dollars. i think it's a gee-up, these yanks aren't coming. who is janice simpson anyway, what does she keep??? you asked yourselves that? why isn't john weigel or simon stone or danny brown or pilbara pythons or gavin bedford or any other top ozzie breeder going to be there? just think about it.its not happening. you can see straight thru it. it might even be a nigerian scam, send your money in hahaha. does the company even exist? a lot of you people haven't looked too far into it, have you?why doesn't someone do something like this proposal and make it affordable for everyone. it's a good idea but a gee-up at that price, get all the ozzie speakers i said above and some yanks. and have an expo.good joke, got a lot of bites, hey.


----------



## links (Jun 9, 2009)

I can assure you its not a g-up,I ve been in contact with Jason from slitherin,and he said that,Bob Mailloux,Allen Rapashy,Phillippe Divojoli,Dave Nothcott,Craig Stewart,Rico Walder,will be there.So that's good enough for me.It would be very hard to better these speakers,from what I under stand never has there been such a quality line up any where in the world. its bigger than Ben Hur.As for Phillippe his just the god farther of the Reptile industry in the US.it wouldn't surprise me if alot of the tickets were sold to over seas vistors

So a big KUDOS to the organisers

IMO this can only be good for our industry


----------



## JasonL (Jun 9, 2009)

Qld Parks better be at Cairns departure terminal doing bag checks :lol:


----------



## chilli (Jun 9, 2009)

i think if it was a g-up, Peter Johnson or Slitherin, or Reptiles Australia would have objected to the constant use of their names associated with the event. it's a great line-up, and a once in a lifetime opportunity to see these great herpers.
the organising of this event has already been going on for a year, and you'll be kicking yourself if you miss out.


----------



## Colin (Jun 15, 2009)

links said:


> I can assure you its not a g-up,I ve been in contact with Jason from slitherin,and he said that,Bob Mailloux,Allen Rapashy,Phillippe Divojoli,Dave Nothcott,Craig Stewart,Rico Walder,will be there.So that's good enough for me.It would be very hard to better these speakers,from what I under stand never has there been such a quality line up any where in the world. its bigger than Ben Hur.As for Phillippe his just the god farther of the Reptile industry in the US.it wouldn't surprise me if alot of the tickets were sold to over seas vistors
> 
> So a big KUDOS to the organisers
> 
> IMO this can only be good for our industry



I agree. It should be a great event with world class speakers. I've actually spoken to one of the organisers and there are from the sounds of it quite a few very well known overseas breeders coming that wont be speaking as its attracting world herpetological interest.

what I cant understand is people posting saying its way too expensive etc.. maybe it is for a lot of people but that doesnt mean its still not going to be great and good value to those that can afford it. Its like saying a ferrai is a rubbish car because someone cant afford one. why throw mud at it just because you cant afford it? thats sour grapes and jealousy in my opinion. If its too expensive for some people, so be it. Theres no rule that says reptile events have to cater for the masses and in my opinion most of the whingers wouldn't probably go anyway, even if it was cheaper for registration. 

Its not meant for the general hobbyisyts and masses anyway the theme of the inaugural conference is "professional breeding" and this conference is basically about professional keeping, breeding, marketing, pricing, health disease management etc etc for a professional business setup, and not geared towards the general hobby keeper, although they would still probably find it interesting.

I dont know if I'll be going yet as it is a substantial investment, but I congratulate the organisers and also think that it can only be good for the reptile industry in this country.


----------



## albino (Jun 18, 2009)

see i told you all it was a big gee-up. some people will believe anything. how come theres nothing in the reptiles australia mag and there a sponsor, yeah right. hahaha. that email address doesn't work. hahahahahow could you get all those big names to come to australia? how come john weigel and simon stone don't know anything about it, surely they'd be speaking at such a great conference woohoo. did anyone look at the speakers, sure all of them would come to australia at once, it would be the biggest conference ever, why wouldn't they have it in america.? so dream on everyone,hahaha dream on janice simpson if you even exist hahaha. you got to get up early to trick me, not like a lot of you on here. lets have a poll, do you think it's all crap? yes. 100%


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 18, 2009)

albino said:


> see i told you all it was a big gee-up. some people will believe anything. how come theres nothing in the reptiles australia mag and there a sponsor, yeah right. hahaha. that email address doesn't work. hahahahahow could you get all those big names to come to australia? how come john weigel and simon stone don't know anything about it, surely they'd be speaking at such a great conference woohoo. did anyone look at the speakers, sure all of them would come to australia at once, it would be the biggest conference ever, why wouldn't they have it in america.? so dream on everyone,hahaha dream on janice simpson if you even exist hahaha. you got to get up early to trick me, not like a lot of you on here. lets have a poll, do you think it's all crap? yes. 100%



You may be right, but that's a mouthful of words to eat if you're wrong. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Importer (Jun 18, 2009)

albino said:


> see i told you all it was a big gee-up. some people will believe anything. how come theres nothing in the reptiles australia mag and there a sponsor, yeah right. hahaha. that email address doesn't work. hahahahahow could you get all those big names to come to australia? how come john weigel and simon stone don't know anything about it, surely they'd be speaking at such a great conference woohoo. did anyone look at the speakers, sure all of them would come to australia at once, it would be the biggest conference ever, why wouldn't they have it in america.? so dream on everyone,hahaha dream on janice simpson if you even exist hahaha. you got to get up early to trick me, not like a lot of you on here. lets have a poll, do you think it's all crap? yes. 100%


 
Hey Albino

Four of the Six speakers are personal friends of mine, I have arranged for them to come out to speak and attend the Symposium,all are very excited to be involved, and are equally excited to see some great herps while they are here. As for advertising there will be plenty of time, as the synposium is still 18 months away. 
The organisers are getting swamped with emails from here and abroad, so maybe there is something wrong with your email.or maybe you are getting blocked

Jason 

From Slitherin


----------



## chilli (Jun 18, 2009)

albino said:


> how could you get all those big names to come to australia



i think you will find that all those big names are just as committed to making this event a huge success as those people involved in organising it. these people are the most professional and well respected herpers in the world and are keen to help the herpetoculture industry in this country.

they are excited to visit our shores for this massive event, and they are happy to have a huge input because they are all extremely decent people.

all the delegates will be honoured to meet these 'big names'.

but rest assured, the Symposium is on.


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 18, 2009)

Good enough for me. Never had any reason to doubt Jason: straight shooter all the way down the line. I'm in. Seems like good value for half the line-up of speakers.


----------



## Colin (Jun 22, 2009)

albino said:


> blah blah, no website, hey? how hard could that be? names not registered, what sort of a business is it? hope no-one sent their money in, hahaha. spoke to someone in another non-herp forum who said they got plenty of these unsolicited emails, and some people send the cash in with this big pipedream, and never hear from them again.hahaha.



well I was up at the coast talking to Jason from Slitherin' rack systems on saturday and he assures me it will be happening and will be an awesome event. Jason's word is good enough for me. Several of the big name speakers are his personal friends and will definitely be coming.. It will probably be an annual event held in a different place every year if we're lucky.

who really cares what you say albino? blah blah blah NO one thats who 
If you think what you say is so correct why dont you put your name to it so people know exactly who you are? 
you really sound like someone thats very jealous of this conference.. why is that exactly? 

If you dont go Im sure nobody could care less


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 22, 2009)

Troy K. said:


> My question is what makes a professional breeder a professional breeder?
> 
> Is it the amount of reptiles that they produce every year? If I produced 2000 - 5000 hatchies this year people would just say that I'm in it for the money and not the reptiles.
> 
> ...



Thats the whole point of my talk mate. To help you dertermine exactly what you are. After all, if you go years and then find out you were wrong the penalties are very substantial. And as an accountant who is somewhat into reptiles I can understand your passion for creating morphs as opposed to just being in it for the money. The question is... would the ATO or your local accountant also understand that? So how do you go about proving what you really are - a hobby or a business????


----------



## Colin (Jun 23, 2009)

albino said:


> see i told you all it was a big gee-up. some people will believe anything. how come theres nothing in the reptiles australia mag and there a sponsor, yeah right.





albino said:


> blah blah, no website, hey? how hard could that be?.



heres the website and if you go to sponsors you will see Reptiles Australia, Slitherin & Sugarloaf Animal Hospital listed as sponsors so far..
Australian Herpetological Sysmposium

I've been advised the programme is only a draft, but all listed speakers have confirmed their attendance. Its still over a year away 1st, 2nd and 3rd of October 2010 so the website will no doubt be updated soon with more details. But Philippe de Vosjoli, Rico Walder, Craig Stewart, Greg Miles. Peter Johnson, David Northcott and Allen Repashy are listed to speak so far.. It should be an awesome event and the organisers should be congratulated. 

cheers


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 23, 2009)

Albino, how do you feel now? Time to hibernate I suppose.
It should be a great gig.


----------



## FAY (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe a lot of things haven't been finalised as such as it is a long way down the track, so they aren't really advertising until the know exactly what is going to happen and can let everyone know exactly what and who are on the agenda..I find it pretty hard to believe that it is a g-up if Peter Johnson, Reptiles Australia and Slytherin names are associated with this symposium.


----------



## Colin (Jun 23, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Maybe a lot of things haven't been finalised as such as it is a long way down the track, so they aren't really advertising until the know exactly what is going to happen and can let everyone know exactly what and who are on the agenda..I find it pretty hard to believe that it is a g-up if Peter Johnson, Reptiles Australia and Slytherin names are associated with this symposium.



exactly Fay. Im sure we will see advertisements in Reptile Australia in their August issue as stated in the original email. 

I think thats its the first time Philippe de Vosjoli, Rico Walder, Craig Stewart, Greg Miles, David Northcott and Allen Repashy have all spoken at the one time at a herp conference anywhere in the world. 

Events like this can only be good for the reptile industry here in Australia and why people choose to knock events like this beats me.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 23, 2009)

Not everybody who would like to attend will be able to afford to pay the registration fee. Some will take it as a fact of life, others, driven by jealousy and bitterness will rubbish the event. They are the type who would scratch the side of a Ferrari with their key if they saw one parked in a dark spot.


----------



## zoolander (Jun 23, 2009)

i can't wait for October 2010, i'm there and all the doom and gloomers and whingers about the price, can't persuade me otherwise.


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I've bitten the bullet and downloaded the application and sent it off along with the money. That's two of us that I know of. Who else?


----------



## Oldbeard (Jun 23, 2009)

Im in


----------



## spongebob (Jun 23, 2009)

AHS =Australian Herpetological Society?

Is it a symposium or a conference? The line up looks more like a conference style rather than discussive format. 

Also and I do this as a leg pull is it actually a disguised piss up? Sounds like some strange happenings may be afoot in Cairns

Taken from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Symposium originally referred to a drinking party (the Greek verb sympotein means "to drink together") but has since come to refer to any academic conference, or a style of university class characterized by an openly discursive format, rather than a lecture and question–answer format. The sympotic elegies of Theognis of Megara and two Socratic dialogues, Plato's Symposium and Xenophon's Symposium all describe symposia in the original sense.

The Greek symposium was a key Hellenic social institution. It was a forum for men to debate, plot, boast, or simply to party with others. They were also frequently held to celebrate the introduction of youths into aristocratic society, much like debutante balls today. Symposia were also held by aristocrats to celebrate other special occasions, such as victories in athletic and poetic contests.

Symposiast in typical singing pose, accompanied by a flutist playing the aulos. The text reads "The boy is beautiful." Fifth century red-figure kylix by the Colmar painter.Symposia were usually held in the men's quarters of the household. Singly or in pairs, the men would recline on couches arrayed against the three walls of the room away from the door. Free boys who participated did not recline but sat. Food was served, together with wine. The latter, usually mixed with water in varying proportions, was drawn from the krater, a large jar designed to be carried by two men, and served by nude servant boys from pitchers. Entertainment was provided, and depending on the occasion could include games, songs, flute-girls, slaves performing various acts, and hired entertainments. A symposium would be overseen by a symposiarch who would decide how strong or diluted the wine for the evening would be, depending on whether serious discussions or merely sensual indulgence were in the offing. Certain formalities were observed, most important among which were the libations by means of which the gods were propitiated.

In keeping with Greek notions of self-restraint and propriety, the symposiarch would prevent matters from getting out of hand. The playwright Euboulos, in a surviving fragment of a lost play has the god Dionysos describe proper and improper drinking:

For sensible men I prepare only three kraters: one for health (which they drink first), the second for love and pleasure, and the third for sleep. After the third one is drained, wise men go home. The fourth krater is not mine any more - it belongs to bad behaviour; the fifth is for shouting; the sixth is for rudeness and insults; the seventh is for fights; the eighth is for breaking the furniture; the ninth is for depression; the tenth is for madness and unconsciousness.

A game sometimes played at symposia was kottabos, in which drinkers swished the dregs of their wine in their kylikes (platter-like stemmed drinking vessels) and flung them at a target. Another feature of the symposia were skolia, drinking songs of a patriotic or bawdy nature, which were also performed in a competitive manner with one symposiast reciting the first part of a song and another expected to improvise the end of it.


What are called flute-girls today were actually prostitutes or courtesans who played the aulos, a Greek woodwind instrument most similar to an oboe, hired to play for and consort with the symposiasts while they drank and conversed. When string instruments were played, the barbiton was the traditional instrument.[2]

Symposiasts could also compete in rhetorical contests, for which reason the term symposium has come to refer to any event where multiple speeches are made.

As with many other Greek customs, the framework of the symposium was adopted by the Romans under the name of comissatio. These revels also involved the drinking of assigned quantities of wine, and the oversight of a master of the ceremonies appointed for the occasion from among the guests."


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be there and can't wait to meet some very well respected individuals, both speakers and attendees! Looking forward to some night herping too!


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 23, 2009)

interesting spongebob.... so you think this shin-dig is a greek stlye of gathering.... then count me out, those shenanigans arent up my alley (pardon the euphamism).


----------



## Oldbeard (Jun 23, 2009)

bring on the flute girls LOL


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll try to go up for the week prior to the symposium. I'm keen to meet up with and photograph local collections so let me know if you're in the Cairns area and are happy to have your animals photographed (free). This includes reptiles and other animals!

So if you're keen let me know. It will be the week of Monday, Sept 27 - Friday, Oct 1 2010.


----------



## Simple (Jun 23, 2009)

Troy K. said:


> My question is what makes a professional breeder a professional breeder?
> 
> Is it the amount of reptiles that they produce every year? If I produced 2000 - 5000 hatchies this year people would just say that I'm in it for the money and not the reptiles.
> 
> ...



I think the amount you can charge to show up, makes you a professional breeder. No love involved.


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 24, 2009)

hey spongebob, was that really worth posting? what was the actual point you were making? have you been drinking?


----------



## Allen_Repashy (Jun 24, 2009)

*Hell Yeah!*

I for one, am really looking forward to this event. I am one of the "Old School" guys on this side of the pond who has spent quite a lot of time Down Under and have put in about eight months of actual time in the field across your fine land. My first trip was around 1994. Bob Mailloux and I bought an 80 Series Landcruiser that we still own and keep at a friends in Brisbane. It has been nearly five years since I have been there and I am itching to get my boots dirty again. 

I just want to say how excited I am to hear of this event, and more importantly, to hear how far Herpetology has come in the last few years in Australia. When I first was going over there, private keeping of herps was primarily an underground thing in the private sector..... I am really happy to hear that laws have relaxed a bit and the hobby is booming. I don't know too much about what you can, and can't do, and am sure it varies from state to state... but to hear of this happening in Queensland is pretty cool, because as I recal, that was one of the most difficult states.. To know that it has come to the point where a topic such as "Professional Breeding" is even open for discussion in Australia gives me goosebumps LOL. Good on You to all those who fought the fight to get Herpeteculture in Australia to this point. 

Is there somewhere online that sums up the current status of keeping in Australia? 

I have crossed paths with quite a few Australian Herp keepers in my day, and look forward to seeing some old friends at this event. I might have to see if the old Cruiser is worthy of another trek up the Old Telegraph Line to the top.... and then maybe a stop off in New Caledonia on the way home with Philippe...... Hell Yeah.... 

Allen Repashy


----------



## Colin (Jun 24, 2009)

welcome to the site Allen  hope to meet you and Philippe up at cairns in 2010


----------



## FAY (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome Allen.
I think it will be a great event for anyone who wishes to attend.

Love the pic of you fellas...bunch of old bushies...lol


----------



## Oldbeard (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to APS Allen  You might have to come out a week earlier to make the trek up to the top...Its gonna be like the 405 in peak hour, the weekend of the Symposium LOL


----------



## jeffspythons (Jun 24, 2009)

Allen,
Good onya mate for putting the nay sayers back in their boxes. Really looking forward to hearing you talk. 

As a kayak fisherman, I'd like to hear a bit about boardfishing if you have a spare minute. You guys are nuts ( read that as Soft Bodied Shark Lures) though I would like to fish with some of Mark Frapwell's little friends. Very cute red hat and the yellow one's a stunner as well

Jeff


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 24, 2009)

where's the post gone about Robbie Keszey? it was here a minute ago.

sorry, Cairns 2010 thread


----------



## spongebob (Jun 24, 2009)

carpetmuncher said:


> hey spongebob, was that really worth posting? what was the actual point you were making? have you been drinking?



No I had not been drinking. I made it clear it was a leg pull. Is there something wrong with injecting humour into such threads?


----------



## carpetmuncher (Jun 24, 2009)

spongebob said:


> No I had not been drinking. I made it clear it was a leg pull. Is there something wrong with injecting humour into such threads?


 
i could see you were trying to inject humour, but i thought only someone that was really drunk would find it funny.


----------



## Oldbeard (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there somewhere online that sums up the current status of keeping in Australia? 

Allen Repashy[/QUOTE]

I dont think there is...you will get twenty pages of arguments that might tell you what they think the current staus is or you will just have to see for yourself when you get here mate. 
I think the symposium is a huge step forward for the industry and it is great to see you guys are in full support of it..Look forward to meeting you


----------



## jeffspythons (Jul 31, 2009)

Any-one had a look at the Symposium Home Page lately? Very impressive sponsors starting to come on line in the Sponsors page.

Roll on 2010


----------



## chilli (Aug 5, 2009)

Habitat Systems Ltd are now sponsoring the event. they have top shelf enclosures and they will have their products on display. Habitat Systems Limited - Creating Environments of Quality and Distinction chondro keepers especially should check these out. these are state of the art products. the major sponsor, Slitherin, will also have an extensive display of racks and cages and other products.


----------



## jeffspythons (Nov 24, 2009)

So, any further news on this event? I'm more excited about this than I ever was about XMAS! That programme is starting to look like a real winner.


----------



## richardsc (Nov 25, 2009)

hahaha,gawd,some classic comments in this thread,good on them for having a conference,i wish them luck,i think price wise is a bit hefty,like perhaps they want to keep it small and more for the so called pros,i dont think u could call the overseas breeders more successfu than australian breeders,its a bigger market over there,way more demand,way more cash flow,so way bigger collections,they have easy access to things like gtp,s,have had for decades,so have big collections and are alot further ahead in regards to color forms ect,but i wouldnt go as far as to say aussie breeders arent up to there level,crap they dont even have much luck breeding blotched blueys,the amount of emails i get asking for tips is amazing

perhaps they will have a book out after the conference/symposium,proceedings of the austraian herp symposium


----------

